
The coronavirus may sink the cruise-ship business - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.economist.com/business/2020/03/31/the-coronavirus-may-sink-the-cruise-ship-business
======
qonlefi
"They are now approaching Florida, and their holiday has been anything but
elegant, comfortable or luxurious. More than 1,000 people have been confined
to their cabins since March 22nd. As of March 30th at least 193 had fallen ill
with flu-like symptoms, several have tested positive for covid-19 and four
have died."

Honestly that's brutal.

[http://irlande28.kazeo.com/tu-recherches-du-travail-en-
irlan...](http://irlande28.kazeo.com/tu-recherches-du-travail-en-irlande-
voici-une-proposition-a120647466)

